# another noob



## ct67_72 (Jul 27, 2011)

i have been reading a lot of the forums, and after finding this one and doing some reading decided it woud be the one for me to join. 
A little backgound. I have been lifting on and off for ever but as lof lately I have been commited for the last 3 almost 4 years as a powerlifter. 
I am 27, 5'9" and sit right now at about 232lbs in the morning. probably in the low 20%BF. 
I compete as a bench only lifter right now as some other lifts have suffered from my leg being broken a few years back, and I have pressed 500lbs in the gym.
My best meet bench has been 455. But its been a little while since my last meet. Im hoping to get ready for my next and be able to open at a comfortable 500. 
So I have decided I needed a little help to do so. So I will be reading, and trying to ask sensible questions to accrue some posts, but will be mostly reading. 
Thanks!


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome! You'll find a lot of info here. I'd also suggest picking up a copy of "Anabolics" by Llewellyn for some info. It's the best out there, IMO.


----------



## ct67_72 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion, Ill check it out!


----------



## gettinbig1 (Jul 31, 2011)

WELCOME BROTHER im new also


----------



## Caz Rad (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to the boards, glad to have you!  Sounds like you are well on your way.


----------



## ct67_72 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! I hope to be able to take some good knowledge and really use it to my advantage.
I'm 230 right now so I have plenty if room to move to 242, and I plan to use every bit of it!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome guys and there are some very knowledgeable peeps here


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah, seems to be no shortage of good information. just the time to take it in and evaluate people opinions.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, this is the best forum any where. Read, interact and learn.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats what I'm trying to do. 
As of late I'm reading, and reading, on pct. Tons and tons of info but everyone seems to have a different opinion


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## obeymyarm (Aug 2, 2011)

whats up enjoy


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks again guys. I have some stuff on the way. Getting ready to hit some pr's!


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey there


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 2, 2011)

man, made some posts today, and got some good reps! Kind of nice. Really liking the forum so far. I just have a different mentality than most here it seems, being a powerlifter and not a bodybuilder.


----------



## squigader (Aug 2, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> man, made some posts today, and got some good reps! Kind of nice. Really liking the forum so far. I just have a different mentality than most here it seems, being a powerlifter and not a bodybuilder.



There's not actually as much difference between the two as many make it out to be. We both lift heavy weights and squat/dl/press/bench every week. Both interested in getting big. Pretty much the only difference in my mind is that a bodybuilder will after gaining go on cut to look ripped in a competition.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 2, 2011)

Its kind of funny reading some of the training forums though and to see what most people are doing. Lots more isolation movements, and focus on hypertrophy. 
beyond that the cycles that people are on seem grossly different. 
I guess you are right though in that the bodybuilders are looking to cut and we for the most part are just looking to build strength and mass. Although cutting does come into play sometimes when it comes to making weight. 
But other wise we really are doing the same thing for the most parts. Ill just be fatter than you guys


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to im


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

welcome, hope you get the input you need to hit your goal, I'm not a powerlifter but rather an adrenaline junkie but similarly my training regime focuses on keeping weight and overall bulk down while continuing to increase strength for a wide range of activities.  My personal favorite so far for this is var, low sides, minimal hpta impact I was back to normal it seemed within 2 weeks using only nolva for pct, nothing at all like what i experienced with tren which seemed far too harsh on my hpta despite a full pct with that one including hcg, arim, nolva, clomi. I know that combining nolva and clomi is overkill, and that with nolva the clomi isn't really necessary but at almost 4 weeks into pct and still feeling like my hpta was crashed I decided to add it in since I had it but don't think it helped much if anything probably made me moodier.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks man. good info. 
Im going to keep it simple. 
Test E 500mg/wk
1-3 40mg D-bol. 

leading right up to meet time. should work out well I hope.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 4, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks!


----------

